#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  API 5L vs ASTM A53M

## victorlachica

Hi to all the expert



I am conduse now after comparing API 5L and ASTM A53M. Can you tell me the difference?  

In API 5L, there is no dimension requirements.  

What is the reasing for using API5L in our industry?

Is it possible that both standards can be manufactured as one?

ThanksSee More: API 5L vs ASTM A53M

----------


## aps70

&#191;hablas espa&#241;ol?, yo te puedo explicar mas facilmente en espa&#241;ol

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Aps70

No I can't speak spanish. However, just use spanish and I will have it translated using google translate.

No, no puedo hablar espa&#241;ol. Sin embargo, s&#243;lo tiene que utilizar espa&#241;ol y me lo han traducido con traductor Google.

Thank you gracias

----------


## aps70

ok, Do you be able to explain but in detail that you wish to know?
&#191;puede usted explicar mas detalladamente que desea usted saber?

----------


## victorlachica

Basically the major difference or the interface between A53 and 5L

----------


## eduardix

Hola

En realidad la diferencia reside en las pruebas por las que pasa cada material, API 5L es mas exigente y es mas utilizado en poliductos la cual se rige con ASME B31.4; mientras que la calidad ASTM A-53 GB es mas utilizada dentro de las plantas quimicas se rige con ASME B31.3, sin embargo pueden ser empleadas en cualquier campo previo dise&#241;o, ya que son similares

----------


## aps70

disculpe eduardix
pero en b31.3 permite la instalacion de tuberia API 5l, esto usted lo puede ver en la tabla de materiales permitidos  con sus esfuerzos permisibles de b31.3
y en b31.4 como en b31.8 permite el utilizar tuberia con especificacion astm 53 grado B
la norma API 5L tiene las siguientes especificaciones Grado A, Grado B, X-42, X-46, X-52, X-56, X-60, X-65....
posiblemente existan diferencias en las pruebas requeridas entre la norma API 5L y la norma ASTM 53 GRADO B, pero si se compara el API 5L grado B y El ASTM A53 grado B el material es tan similar que en muchas ocasiones se venden como iguales, es decir, yo he visto tuberia que se marca como que cumplen las dos normas.
saludos y espero que esto genere un debate sano.
saludos

----------


## victorlachica

Hello eduardix and aps70

This is a good discussion and presentation of ideas. Now, the major difference is the required test that is more stringent for API 5L. 

I have seen a pipe with both API 5L and A53 markings, so it is now possible, because of the similarity of the chemical content. I already made a comparison including strength. That's were the confusion was all about. 

In the meantime let us wait for other facts.

(Esta es una buena discusi&#243;n y presentaci&#243;n de las ideas. Ahora, la principal diferencia es la prueba necesaria que sea m&#225;s estricta para API 5L.

He visto una pipa con ambas API 5L y marcas A53, por lo que ahora es posible, debido a la similitud de la composici&#243;n qu&#237;mica. Ya he hecho un comparativo de las fuerzas. Esa es la confusi&#243;n que se trataba.

Mientras tanto vamos a esperar a que otros hechos.)

gracias

Victor

----------


## victorlachica

no other comments?

----------


## victorsteel

Hi,

Please check **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] u will get all the information u want...

----------


## aps70

Sorry, do you what need know?
Saludos amigo

----------


## daniel.torres

Does anybody have API 5L, 46th Edition?
Thanks in advance.

----------

